# DUK Inverness - 28/01/2014



## AlisonM (Jan 21, 2014)

Our next meeting is a week today at 7:30 in the Spectrum Centre. I had an email today with details of the speakers, who are:

Amanda Croall, former PE Teacher and Fitness Guru will be joined by another Type 1 Roddy Riddle, a champion cyclist who also ran the 155 miles Marathon des Sables through the Sahara Desert last year.

There's usually tea, coffee and snacks, and all are welcome.


----------



## suziepoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Shame it's not at weekend as 3 hour drive from Aberdeen isn't feasible during the week.
Would have really liked to meet someone who ran the Marathon des Sables!


----------

